

Ice Cream and Distributed Systems - mjb
http://brooker.co.za/blog/2014/10/25/ice-cream.html

======
sargun
As someone who thoroughly enjoys ice cream, and distributed systems, this post
was really enjoyable to me.

Is there a name for this kind of prose that intermingles technical facts,
math, and narrative? I find that it does resonate with a specific kind of
audience. On the other hand, one can overdo it, and make their work cryptic
beyond recognition ([http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/l...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/lamport-paxos.pdf)).

~~~
DiabloD3
I think the technical term you're looking for is "a good story".

------
Danieru
It took me an embarrassingly long time to figure out this was not a true
history of his ice cream addiction.

------
contingencies
I found this article obtuse in that, at least for me, the metaphor clouds the
individual notions... each arguably relatively simple when presented carefully
and considered in strict isolation.

